# Echolot Trockentest?



## EgonEcke (27. Mai 2010)

Gemeinde,
ich habe mir gebraucht ein Echolot gekauft.
Das Lowrance X85, reicht auch für meine Zwecke.

Das Problem ist, das ich das nächste Woche einsetzen möchte.
Da ich kein eigenes Boot habe, würde ich es aber vorher gerne testen,(quasi simulieren) da ich Reparaturmaßnahmen am Geberkabel vorgenommen habe.
Eine Simulationsfunktion hatz das Gerät und da wird auch alles (Sicheln) super angezeigt.

Reicht das? 
Ist das eine Art Selbsttest?
Gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit,oder ist die Idee völlig bescheuert??
Bin überfragt, aber nächste Woche MUSS dat Dingen funktionieren..


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*



EgonEcke schrieb:


> Gemeinde,
> ich habe mir gebraucht ein Echolot gekauft.
> Das Lowrance X85, reicht auch für meine Zwecke.
> 
> ...



die simulation ist nur nen demoprogramm, dies sagt nichts über die funktionstüchtigkeit aus.

antonio


----------



## Eisbär14 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Such dir einen Nachbar mit Aquarium und halte den Geber rein.
Wenn dann noch Fische drin sind ,sollte eigentlich was angezeigt werden,
hat bei uns super geklappt.


----------



## EgonEcke (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Oder Gegenstände in die Duschtasse legen und dann den Geber da reinhalten.
Muss der Sensor denn im Wasser sein?
Nachbar mit Aquarium sieht schlecht aus..


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Eimer mit Wasser und einen Stein auf den Boden, sollte reichen. Der Geber sollte im Wasser sein.


----------



## EgonEcke (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Sehr gut.
Dann probier ich das mal.


----------



## 17033rabe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Hi, in der Regel zeigen Echolote ab einer Tiefe von 0,30 cm (ca. 1 Fuss)
Werte an.
Wenn du einen Trockentest machst, dann ist am Geber ein leises "Ticken" zu höhren.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## EgonEcke (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

So gestern habe ich das mal ausgetestet.
Ich habe einen Eimer mit Wasser gefüllt und knapp über der Oberfläche den Geben reingehalten.
Zu hören war nichts, doch als ich an dem Geber(Kabelanschluß, wo ich die Abschirmung erneuerte) wackelte und das Kabel hin und her bewegte-tickte es im Geber ganz leise.
Vielleicht'n Wackelkontakt?
Wie sieht denn die Anzeige normalerweise aus? 
Dunkler Untergrund, vermute ich mal.
Da bei mir senkrechte unterbroche Linien zu sehen waren.

Wenn- dann isset eh zu spät, ich bin ab morgen weg und muss das denn halt mal so testen.


----------



## Heiko112 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Wenn ich mir die anderen Antworten so durchlese vermute ich mal das die meisten noch nie ein Geber in einen Eimer gehalten haben.



Das klicken muss zu hören sein. Eine Bodenanzeige wirst du in einen Eimer nicht bekommen. Und nen Stein wirst du ganz sicher nicht erkennen können.


----------



## EgonEcke (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Echolot Trockentest?*

Heiko,also Wackelkontakt?

Ich habe mir überlegt Kabelbinder mitzunehmen und es das damit mit der Geberstange versuchen zu fixieren. Den Geber gibts in USA neu für ca 60$, die Frage is nur ob sich's lohnt.
Drückt mir beide Daumen, dasset morgen klappt.


----------

